# Pics Of The New Fender USA STandards



## ESPImperium (Jan 14, 2008)

Some of the new Fender USA Standard Strats and Teles:

Fender American Standard Strat Candy Cola MN






Fender American Standard Strat LH 3 Tone Sunburst RW





Fender American Standard Strat Olymic White MN





Fender American Standard Strat Sienna Sunburst MN





Fender American Standard Strat Sienna Sunburst RW





Fender American Standard Tele Natural Ash RW


----------



## loktide (Jan 14, 2008)

so what's new on those?


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 14, 2008)

Apparently they really upped the quality on these Americans now with all these litle doodads and shit to make them better. Thinner paint, 1 piece bodies, better finishes, new trems/tuners/hardware and some other shit.

They look absolutely gorgeous though. I LOVE that ash tele.


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 14, 2008)

They have also rolled the fretboard edged like the Highway 1s to give them that more worn in/played in look and feel.

More new colours for the USA Standards as well.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 14, 2008)

I never thought I'd see the day when Fender released another Strat or Tele


----------



## Apophis (Jan 14, 2008)

awesome  I love strats


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 14, 2008)

Make me the sunburst strat, vintaged up, with a lefty neck for the reverse headstock, but not too fussy, and I'd be a happy camper


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 14, 2008)

i would love to have that maple neck sienna sunburst.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 14, 2008)

loktide said:


> so what's new on those?



They're 2008!


----------



## adz87 (Jan 14, 2008)

there's not much new about them. only that they have the (cheap) mexican saddles, a thiner undercoat of paint...... different/ cheaper machine heads and an expensive case.
thats about it. we had an email at work the other day and we wern't to impressed.


----------



## noodles (Jan 14, 2008)

Presenting, the new Fender Different Paintjob, and the new Fender Different Pickguard, and the new Fender Also Different Paintjob, and the new Fender Surprise Different Paintjob, and the new Fender We Just Clearcoated It...


----------



## Drew (Jan 15, 2008)

noodles said:


> Presenting, the new Fender Different Paintjob, and the new Fender Different Pickguard, and the new Fender Also Different Paintjob, and the new Fender Surprise Different Paintjob, and the new Fender We Just Clearcoated It...



 

Have they finally done away with that stupid S-1 Switching crap? 

Also, have they finally made a 7?


I like the Sienna Sunburst finish with the maple board, but the bursting on the rosewood one is way thicker. Makes you wonder about QC...


----------



## noodles (Jan 15, 2008)

Drew said:


> Makes you wonder about QC...



QC? What is this foreign concept of which you speak? Do you see Gibson using QC? No, didn't think so.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 15, 2008)

noodles said:


> Presenting, the new Jackson Different Paintjob, and the new Jackson Different Pickups, and the new Jackson Also Different Paintjob, and the new Jackson Surprise Different Paintjob, and the new Jackson Mike Learn limited to 10,000 series...



Look! The template works!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 15, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Look! The template works!



 So true....


----------



## Thomas (Jan 15, 2008)

noodles said:


> Presenting, the new Fender Different Paintjob, and the new Fender Different Pickguard, and the new Fender Also Different Paintjob, and the new Fender Surprise Different Paintjob, and the new Fender We Just Clearcoated It...




That pretty much sums up my thoughts about these. It's the same two or three guitars in a million minor varieties. Pretty much the same goes for Gibson.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 15, 2008)

noodles said:


> Presenting, the new Fender Different Paintjob, and the new Fender Different Pickguard, and the new Fender Also Different Paintjob, and the new Fender Surprise Different Paintjob, and the new Fender We Just Clearcoated It...



at least they've got ibanez beat in that category 

but honestly, i cant get how they call them new models


----------



## Grom (Jan 15, 2008)

What's really sad is that no matter what how subtle lol the changes are, we'll surely buy them to get this oh-so-unique Strat or Tele tone. Even if I know I'll be fucked by Fender, I always have this single-coil tone in my head that I want to own ...

Unless you wanna go custom, which is hardly an option for the majority of us.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 15, 2008)

Grom said:


> Even if I know I'll be fucked by Fender, I always have this single-coil tone in my head that I want to own



Maybe you could get a different guitar with a pickguard, then fit a pickguard with single-coil pickup-slots onto the body. There are a whole lot of different after-market single-coil pickups out there.


----------



## Grom (Jan 15, 2008)

You're right bro, but I've not encountered many quality left-handed guitars with a pickguard ... Fender seems to be the "almost only" way to go !

(let the left-handed bashing begin ...)


----------



## noodles (Jan 15, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Look! The template works!


----------



## Thomas (Jan 15, 2008)

Grom said:


> You're right bro, but I've not encountered many quality left-handed guitars with a pickguard ... Fender seems to be the "almost only" way to go !
> 
> (let the left-handed bashing begin ...)



I didn't realize you're a lefty player, but I see what you mean. Also, it can be tough to hit the usual Strat wood combo (alder body/maple fretboard), if you're looking for that too.


----------



## Grom (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, this is a nice combo to my ears (I listen to a lot of blues actually, and this combo is pretty commonly used on these records) ... I still have to try it, though !


----------



## giannifive (Jan 15, 2008)

My, how much the Strat has evolved in 50 years!

[\sarcasm]


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 15, 2008)

Grom said:


> (let the left-handed bashing begin ...)


dont worry, youre not scott


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 15, 2008)

ESPImperium said:


> Some of the new Fender USA Standard Strats and Teles:
> 
> Fender American Standard Strat Sienna Sunburst MN



Hands down, the best looking strat out of all these pics


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 15, 2008)

The Specs Of the new USA Standard Strats:

Alder Body, Modern "C" Shaped Maple Neck, Rosewood Fingerboard with 9.5" Radius, 22 Medium Jumbo Frets, 3 American Strat Single-Coil Pickups, Master Volume, Neck Tone, Delta Tone, 2-Point Synchronized Tremolo with New American Standard Bent Steel Saddles, Fender Deluxe Staggered Cast/Sealed Tuning Machines, Chrome Hardware, 3-Ply Parchment Pickguard, 25.5" Scale Length, 1.6875" Width at Nut, Rolled Fingerboard Edges, H/S/H Pickup Routing, Unique Features: New Bent Steel Saddles with Elongated String Slots, Copper Infused High Mass 100% Metal Bridge Block, Thinner Undercoat Finish for Improved Body Resonance, Tinted Neck, Satin Finish on Neck Back, Gloss Finish on Headstock, 4-Bolt Neck Attachment with Micro-Tilt Adjustment, Bi-Flex Truss Rod System, Parchment Knobs and Pickup Covers, Rolled Fretboard Edges, Staggered Tuning Keys, H/S/H Pickup Routing, New Molded Fender/SKB Case with TSA Locks, Glass Reinforced Nylon Trigger Latches, and Form Fitted Plush Interior, $979.99 Plus Shipping & Applicable Tax


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 15, 2008)

I kinda liked the strat with the thinner sun-burst on it it. Looks different enough from the rest.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 16, 2008)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Hands down, the best looking strat out of all these pics



The Sienna Sunburst finish looks even better in person!!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 16, 2008)

9.5" Radius?


----------

